# Best overdrive pedal to compliment a Marshall?



## safc78

Hi everyone, I was just wondering what overdrive pedals you use/recommend for your Marshalls. I have an AFD100 and a Haze 15 and I also use a JCM 800 at work on a regular basis- it's the Haze and the 2205 I'm really looking to add the overdrive to. 

Thanks in advance etc


----------



## mike mike

People on here really dig the SD-1. from what i have heard, they sound amazing. Tube screamers always work as well, and there are some boutique pedals people here use as well.


----------



## thinlizzy96

Tech 21 Tech 21CS-US SansAmp Character Series - U.S. Steel

That thing right there is a beast.
the other guitar player in my band has it, it kicks ass. definately one of the best i've played, but then again when it comes to tone not everyone is gonna agree


----------



## rjohns1

Sd-1, Bad Monkey, Tubescreamer, Fulltone OCD, Fulltone Fatboost, Fulltone Catalyst, etc. Go out and try them!


----------



## trobdcso

Tubescreamer for me.


----------



## pinto79

I use a Modded TS-7 Tubescreamer, a stock SD-1 and a couple of pedals my friend made.


----------



## MKB

SD-1 for Gibsons, Tube Screamers for Fenders IMHO.


----------



## Rahlstin

Its kinda like asking what is the best dessert....


----------



## safc78

I'm going to have to get an SD-1 to try... I have a DS-1 which I think is disappointing and I've had a MT-2 that sounded terrible so I've stayed clear of boss pedals for a while now. Saying that, I'll obviously be using a overdrive pedal to push an amp that's already overdriven, rather than using a distortion to change a clean amp.
Thanks for the info so far chaps.


----------



## Codyjohns

Boss SD-1 is my favorite one.


----------



## Bloodrock

Majic box Rocket Fuel is an amazing OD, but pricey.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

A HOT TUBES modded SD1 or a Blackstar HT Dual!


----------



## transformerryan

Since I currently play through a TSL60 (currently waiting for the AFD100 to arrive), I use a Bad Monkey for warmer OD on the clean channel, it sounds fantastic. I also use a DOD YJM308 on my crunch/lead channels for a more aggressive, trebly OD. Although I've heard the SD-1 is great, I don't own one so I can't comment.


----------



## Fogboundturtle

I have a rule : no boss pedal on my pedal board. I use a TC Helicon Nova Drive. It's one of the most versatile and best pedal I ever used.


----------



## HarryAndAGuitar

I use a Bad Monkey and it's awesome, I use it as a boost pedal and I use it to get from AC/DC to Van Halen and A7X.

Great pedal, I especially like the high and low knobs.


----------



## Georgiatec

I use 2. A Way Huge Pork Loin soft clip o/d in front of the amp (4211 JCM800) and a Boss Blues Driver thru the loop to boost for solos. The Blues Driver is way better than a SD1 IMO. I had one for a while but I didn't like the effect on tone it had...the Blues Driver is way sweeter. The Mad Professor Sweet Honey has had really good press and I would certainly give one a go. Like anything else beauty is in the eye of the beholder so go and try a few.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Fulltone OCD, PlimSoul, or a Soul Bender if you can find one? They've been out of production for quite some time.


*Midnight Blues*

1972 LP Custom (1954 Black Beauty "Fretless Wonder" LE)
1976 LP Deluxe
2011 Peter Frampton Les Paul (PF 654)
2008 Alex Lifeson Inspired By ES-355 (AL 028)
2001 Fender American Stratocaster 
Washburn D10S Acoustic
Dean Markley Strings (Reg. 10-46 gauge)
Marshall MG50DFX 
Marshall MG15
Marshall MS-2
Vox V848 "Clyde McCoy" Wah Wah
Fulltone "Soul Bender"
Fulltone Mini Deja Vibe
Fulltone OCD
Fulltone PlimSoul
Morley Volume Pedal
Boss DD7 Digital Delay
Boss TU-2 Tuner
Marshall CAT Tuner


----------



## kebek

none for me...


----------



## zachman

Rahlstin said:


> Its kinda like asking what is the best dessert....



I agree 100%


----------



## zachman

Fogboundturtle said:


> I have a rule : no boss pedal on my pedal board. I use a TC Helicon Nova Drive. It's one of the most versatile and best pedal I ever used.



Hmmm.... Interesting rule.

IF you want to be, or act like a tone snob, perhaps you might reconsider your approach, and use the stuff that sets bold new standards???

Just a thought...


----------



## Fogboundturtle

zachman said:


> Hmmm.... Interesting rule.
> 
> IF you want to be, or act like a tone snob, perhaps you might reconsider your approach, and use the stuff that sets bold new standards???
> 
> Just a thought...



I never liked any of the boss pedal. They always seems to color your tone.

I mostly use TC Helicon products now : Nova Dynamics, Nova Drive and Nova Repeater. This is what works for me. It doesn't color the tone and I find it very transparent. My Marshall still sound like a Marshall and that what I want.


----------



## Codyjohns

Fogboundturtle said:


> I never liked any of the boss pedal. They always seems to color your tone.
> 
> I mostly use TC Helicon products now : Nova Dynamics, Nova Drive and Nova Repeater. This is what works for me. It doesn't color the tone and I find it very transparent. My Marshall still sound like a Marshall and that what I want.



Here's a Boss SD-1 in front of my Super Lead and it still sounds like a Super Lead with the pedal. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOBtRFDMXuc]YouTube - 1978 Super Lead Demo II[/ame]


----------



## jcmjmp

Fogboundturtle said:


> I never liked any of the boss pedal. They always seems to color your tone.
> 
> I mostly use TC Helicon products now : Nova Dynamics, Nova Drive and Nova Repeater. This is what works for me. It doesn't color the tone and I find it very transparent. My Marshall still sound like a Marshall and that what I want.



Of course they color your tone, as does any other OD pedal out there.

I love TC products but their drive pedal is no better than an SD-1 or TS-9


----------



## thetragichero

hardwire tube overdrive!
don't be a sheep, try it and be amazed!


----------



## psychodave

I prefer the TIM or Timmy pedal. I also like the PQ3 or TC 1140. 

The SD-1 compressed the sound too much for me. I prefer a lot more head room.


----------



## Fogboundturtle

jcmjmp said:


> Of course they color your tone, as does any other OD pedal out there.
> 
> I love TC products but their drive pedal is no better than an SD-1 or TS-9



First of all, TC nova drive is 2 pedal in one. One side is OD the other Distortion. You can change your routing OD -- > Distortion or Distortion --> OD. You can also save all your preset digitally yet the whole circuit is analog. Tons of option that any of the pedal you mention doesn't have.


----------



## jcmjmp

Fogboundturtle said:


> First of all, TC nova drive is 2 pedal in one. One side is OD the other Distortion. You can change your routing OD -- > Distortion or Distortion --> OD. You can also save all your preset digitally yet the whole circuit is analog. Tons of option that any of the pedal you mention doesn't have.



Tons of options doesn't make it sound better.


----------



## richny1977

Thanks for heads up on just got one on SD-1 on ebay was using ds-1 ,wasn't so happy 
compressor/sustainer sounded almost as good on OD channel


----------



## indeedido

thetragichero said:


> hardwire tube overdrive!
> don't be a sheep, try it and be amazed!



+1


----------



## bulldozer1984

OFA (hot tubes) modded SD-1


----------



## Fogboundturtle

jcmjmp said:


> Tons of options doesn't make it sound better.



Dude, Seriously ? I can see you have no intention of even debating this like an adult. Have you ever played a Nova Drive pedal before ? before you ask, Yes I have played Boss pedal before and I didn't like any of them except maybe the blues driver /w keeley mode but I am not sure I would want it on my pedal board.


----------



## mxr2000

I think you should try the Majik Box rocket fuel pedal... its fantastic with Marshall and Mesa amps


----------



## zachman

Fogboundturtle said:


> I never liked any of the boss pedal. They always seems to color your tone.



That's their job. When I use my smaller rigs and use a Boss Tuner, and/or CE2 chorus, Flanger etc... my Boogies, Marshall, Fenders, Vox etc... etc... still sound like what they sound like-- without them (until I turn them on) then of course it sounds like the amp w/ the given affect OR silence when engaging the tuner. 

Now whether or not a given color or texture is what one is after is another story, BUT anything you run in your signal chain will affect your signal, which is why I run all my stuff through a switching system-- so when I want to bypass an effect, I bypass the device and the cables connecting the device/devices-- keeping the signal chain as pure as possible.



Fogboundturtle said:


> I mostly use TC Helicon products now : Nova Dynamics, Nova Drive and Nova Repeater. This is what works for me. It doesn't color the tone and I find it very transparent. My Marshall still sound like a Marshall and that what I want.



I am a HUGE fan of TC Electronic and have been using their gear since 1987. GREAT stuff!!!


























Rock, Blues, Pop, Funk, R&B, Fusion Jazz









































BUT... I use Stock "Normal" pedals/gear too:


----------



## S.A.T.O.

Tube screamer with my JCM 2000, DS-1 with the JCM 900


----------



## zachman

My nominations as fun pedals w/ Marshalls:


----------



## Landshark

Fogboundturtle said:


> Dude, Seriously ? I can see you have no intention of even debating this like an adult. Have you ever played a Nova Drive pedal before ? before you ask, Yes I have played Boss pedal before and I didn't like any of them except maybe the blues driver /w keeley mode but I am not sure I would want it on my pedal board.



Man calm down... No one's saying you suck or your pedal choice sucks; Just that each pedal is a tool and we all might like using differen't tools to tailor our sound. Options might make the pedal more useable for someone, but it doesn't make a player better. If it makes you happy then cheers!  Have a cold one and relax man! We're all friends here!


----------



## newbies

SD-1 for me, I am really wanting to send it off & get the OFA modds done. I did have a blackstar ht-dual i didn't like it as a boost but was handy to give a dirty single channel amp a clean channel.


----------



## bulldozer1984

newbies said:


> SD-1 for me, I am really wanting to send it off & get the OFA modds done. I did have a blackstar ht-dual i didn't like it as a boost but was handy to give a dirty single channel amp a clean channel.



I sent mine on a half way around the world trip to Canada, it sounds great now


----------



## newbies

bulldozer1984 said:


> I sent mine on a half way around the world trip to Canada, it sounds great now



Were you using it on the JVM clip?? Yea i was going to send it off at christmas but then the cobra came up & now europe trip, as soon as I get some spare cash its going on a little holiday


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

... or you could buy this one.


----------



## bulldozer1984

newbies said:


> Were you using it on the JVM clip?? Yea i was going to send it off at christmas but then the cobra came up & now europe trip, as soon as I get some spare cash its going on a little holiday



Na i wasnt using it on the JVM clip mate


----------



## jimmy3711

Depends on the songs played, but I use a modified Tubescreamer and a MXR GT-OD.


----------



## AudioWonderland

Las Palmas Norte said:


> ... or you could buy this one.



I have to have at least 5 of these on my board to get through a gig...All dimed of course...


----------



## mosoto

I'm using a TS-9 modded to TS-8 specs. Anyone tried an Ibanez Jemini pedal into a Marshall?


----------



## stump

Xotic BB Preamp works well and is very flexible. Menatone Blue Collar is a great Tube Screamer alternative. For more versatility I love the Visual Sound Jeckyll and Hyde. One side is a TS808 with bass boost and the other side is like a Marshall Shred Master, at least that's what it seems like to me. Of course an SD1 is well liked by many and a BD2 Blues Driver is another option. I haven't yet found any OD/Boost pedal that sucks with my Marshall's, a JMP 50 clone, 4104 JCM 800 and a TSL 100. Even my son's $15 Dan electro over drive works great.


----------



## Cassp0nk

I like the tubescreamer. I have the slightly ridiculous hand wired one and it sounds great.


----------



## johnfv

If it's an amp that I already have set for a fair amount of crunch I prefer a booster so I can increase gain/volume for leads without getting muddy (let the amp naturally add the OD). My fav is the TC Booster+Distortion (in boost mode) but they don't make them any more. A straight boost (like MXR micro amp) will work but it's best to have bass/treble controls to roll off the highs and lows a bit on the boost (as the TC does). I recently found this cheap Behringer with separate treble and bass BEHRINGER: PB100 and have been really happy with it, does the job perfectly (basically does what the TC does but for $25) - but it is plastic. I also have a variety of distortion/OD pedals (including a vintage Tube Screamer from 1981) but I prefer the boost. As for OD pedals, another nice surprise was this Delta Lab, solid metal construction and sounds very similar to a Tube Screamer: Buy DeltaLab TO1 Tube Overdrive Guitar Effects Pedal | Overdrive, Distortion, Fuzz & Boost | Musician's Friend


----------



## jcmjmp

Fogboundturtle said:


> Dude, Seriously ? I can see you have no intention of even debating this like an adult. Have you ever played a Nova Drive pedal before ? before you ask, Yes I have played Boss pedal before and I didn't like any of them except maybe the blues driver /w keeley mode but I am not sure I would want it on my pedal board.



We are debating tone and your argument was that your pedal has more options. I never said that the TC didn't sound good. 

I simply stated that more options doesn't make a pedal sound better. You can't agree with that?

Just chill, dude.


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Ok ill be nice, try a Guv'nor version 1


----------



## thetragichero

Cassp0nk said:


> I like the tubescreamer. I have the slightly ridiculous hand wired one and it sounds great.


 those handwired tubescreamers cost more than my guitar!


----------



## AudioWonderland

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> Ok ill be nice, try a Guv'nor version 1



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## AudioWonderland

It really depends on Guitar/amp/cab. PRS/50w jmp/Tonespotter likes a reverend drive train. Different PRS / 100w plexi / greenback liked the reverend drivetrain. The SD1 worked best with the other JMP. The Fulldrive seems to be all about the strats.

And I haven't even talked about the Guv'nor.....


----------



## Fogboundturtle

jcmjmp said:


> We are debating tone and your argument was that your pedal has more options. I never said that the TC didn't sound good.
> 
> I simply stated that more options doesn't make a pedal sound better. You can't agree with that?
> 
> Just chill, dude.



If I bough it in the first place, it was because it sounded good. That's an assumption I thought you would have made....


----------



## jcmjmp

Fogboundturtle said:


> If I bough it in the first place, it was because it sounded good. That's an assumption I thought you would have made....



troll?


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

The Boss SD-1 Rocks my World Dude !!! 

The Good thing about a stock Boss SD1 is .....that its fixable he he he !!!

after a mod they are a very nice pedal to push a Marshall IMO ..


----------



## johnfv

Fogboundturtle said:


> If I bough it in the first place, it was because it sounded good. That's an assumption I thought you would have made....


Wow... can there really be an _argument_ over what pedal to use in front of a Marshall? I have a dozen and like each in different situations. Chill...


----------



## Gr8Scott

My favorite happens to be a highly modified Danelectro Fab Tone Distortion pedal (the DD-1) with the red cast metal case etc. Cheap pedal that actually has a lot of mojo and really good sounding overdrive/dirt now that it has been modified. I basically replaced EVERYTHING to make it sound good, but it really does sound nice. I have an arion tubulator that normally kicks butt with any amp, but for some reason my JCM-800 doesn't like it or any other overdrive (except the Danelectro). I can hear the top end getting confused and kind of messy sounding with almost any pedal I run through this amp (excepting the DD-1). It's like the pedal runs out of bandwidth or something on the top end. 

I wonder if there is something going on with the pedals in between the OD and the Marshall that might cause those problems. I think I'm going to do a little pedal re-routing to see if I can cure this problem as it really makes my JCM-800 sound pretty bad at times. My other amps all seem to behave fine with overdrive pedals running through those other pedals though...


----------



## plankbadger

There's a gazillion different tube screamers, mine is only so-so on the JCM 900.
I've got a Marshall Gov'nor Plus over drive pedal and that is way better and more 
flexible for my amp. Also had interesting results with the over the top fuzz from
the EHX holy stain and like the less popular Ibanez pedals, Metal Screamer / Metal Charger.
(thanks ebay).


----------



## khan

Okay, you may laugh at my amateurish set up but, here's what I'm using at the moment. 
MXR Zak Wylde for general dist/drive, Boss DS1 tuned to a really shrill ear splitting screech (like metal wires rattling around a metal can) for "special" applications, Boss MT2 set to really low thumping drive/dist for that metalish overtone. 
Even though I use the Hi gain input, I usually have the guitar volume turned down for a cleaner sound and use the volume to engage amp drive. The pedals are used for particular enhancements.


----------



## Salsg

I don't really like Boss much myself. I've used the SD-1 as a boost, otherwise I would get no use from it at all, but I don't like the low end cutoff. I know mods are the answer.
As far as the rest of Boss OD/Distoertion/Fuzz, I haven't liked any of them. Well made though.

As a boost, I jsut picked up a Maxon OD-9 for $89! I'm still trying to dial it in with my Jubilee.
(I just love saying "My Jubilee!" That just never gets old, still excited about getting one)

I also tried a Seymour Duncan pickup booster that I did like, Fat Boost is always good, I prefer v1 over v2, v3 is cool too. OCD does well as a boost too, though I don't like it much for its own gain, gets too bassy past 1 o'clock.
I have a Micro Amp, just a clean boost that works Ok, I prefer that for lead boosts than as a boost up front. 
Wow, there are so many choices.


----------



## CMC

I agree that the question is a lot like asking 'what is the best desert?' 

But, here's my (very condenced) take on the subject...for what it's worth.

In general, if budget is a concern, the Boss SD-1 is a great 'plug and play' overdrive. period. In the same ball park, the TS-9 Tube Screamer is a little more compressed, a little 'crunchier', but another great all-round overdrive for a lot of situations.

If you're wanting to spend a little more, and wan't to try some modified stuff, I would reccomend the Keeley modded Boss Blues Driver (BD-2). The man really does a great mod to that pedal. Really...it is very impressive. NO loss of low end (in fact maybe a little added). A great warm overdrive, with...'girth'. There is also the keeley modded TS-9DX. A lot more gain to choose from, and nice tone on that one. Plus there are the TS-808 modded clones out there. I have the Keeley and Analogman ones and they are great, and another way to go with the Tube Screamer option.

And then, of course there are the really high dollar overdrives. If you are willing to sell your car to buy a great overdrive, then in my opinion, get a Klon Centaur. I have used one over 10 years and love it. Then there is the Fulltone stuff which you can't go wrong with. 

These are just _some_ of my opinions, on just a _few_ overdrives, plus my personal favorite. There are so many out there that the choices are virtually endless, not to mention the many variables when it comes to your amp, guitar, pick-ups...etc. But it is sure fun to experiment, that's for sure. Speaking of, I am planning on getting a OFA modded SD-1 soon, just because I have a blast experimenting with overdrives in front of my amp ('82 JCM800 2204). It is an obsession that started years ago and never died. 

Another overdrive that I would LUV to try, but they are impossible to even have the oportunity to purchase is the Analogman "King of tone". They are supposed to be amazing.

Good luck with your search, and _have fun_!


----------



## Marshallmadness

I use a Dunlop mxr44 with my 2203 and it just crushes for metal sound. I also have a boss ds or sd1, I can't remember the order of the letters but it is the super overdrive. I found the mxr44 just sounded better and didn't sound like a pedal in front of the jcm800. The mxr44 also has a true bypass. It makes my 2203 breath fire like Slayer.


----------



## All4Tone

I don't dislike Boss pedals, Ibanez pedals or any other particular brand of pedals. I only really like one pedal though, a wah, a good one. I believe that I can get whatever sound I want for a given situation and I'll use whatever I feel like to get there.

Mostly, I like plugging the guitar into the amp and playing, but that doesn't mean that from time to time I don't mess around with effects in the form of pedals or multi-effects units, rack mount gear, tube preamps or even banging out tracks in Pro Tools with Guitar Rig when I feel like it.

Hell, I can still remember the days when I had a ripped speaker in my old Garnet amp that I thought was the ultimate guitar sound ever. Well, for a long while anyway.

It really is the "dessert question", because something I think is cool, might make you guys gag & lose bowel control and I might feel the same way about whatever you like.

I used to build my own pedals from kits I bought, I even still have the first kit pedal I ever built - a 'distortion booster', cool hey? Sounded just like a Marshall. OK, ya, not even close.

I'd say the real answer to the question of what is the best pedal to compliment a Marshall, is.... either no pedal or any pedal you like!


----------



## Fogboundturtle

johnfv said:


> Wow... can there really be an _argument_ over what pedal to use in front of a Marshall? I have a dozen and like each in different situations. Chill...



To be honest, I prefer the sound of my DSL100 without pedals for the most part. I am sure most people will agree with me.


----------



## zachman

Fogboundturtle said:


> To be honest, I prefer the sound of my DSL100 without pedals for the most part.



That's TOTALLY fair. 



Fogboundturtle said:


> I am sure most people will agree with me.




I think, it's most unlikely you're going for what "Everyone" is going for. No offense, but I've never heard you or what you're going for, and can't say you represent what I am going for, though using a DSL, guarantees you're not going for ALL the stuff I am. Yes, I have a DSL too...

I mean, who's to say what everyone is after is what a DSL100 allows? AND that it is the same thing you're going for-- from a DSL100? I KNOW I expect MORE than that, because there are a hell of a lot more than 1 Marshall sound I go for, at different times-- and a DSL doesn't get them all done to my satisfaction. I would seriously be willing to bet that I am not alone in this opinion.

Some Marshall tones I use:


Sometimes The Brown sound
Sometimes AC/DC KARRANNGGGG
Sometimes Classic Rock Super Lead
Sometimes JCM800
Plexi 45/100 Clean, to a bit of grunt, when you roll up the Volume knob of the guitar
Sometimes a Hendrix, SRV, Trower,
Sometimes Cameron High Gain Jose mod SLP, etc...
Think about it-- Lots of guys, who play ALL kinds of styles of music use Marshalls (ALL kinds of circuit types of Marshalls), in ALL kinds of different settings.

The broad brush stroke comments, don't really help anyone.



Zach


----------



## Cassp0nk

thetragichero said:


> those handwired tubescreamers cost more than my guitar!



It was an ebay purchase 2nd hand so not as bad as all that. I just wanted to get 1 tube screamer and be done with it, so bought the 'best' non modded one. Its nice but I've not used any others to have a frame of reference against. tbh mostly I just use the amps gain...

Just realised my whole pedalboard is ibanez except the tuner!


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

zachman said:


> That's TOTALLY fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, it's most unlikely you're going for what "Everyone" is going for. No offense, but I've never heard you or what you're going for, and can't say you represent what I am going for, though using a DSL, guarantees you're not going for ALL the stuff I am. Yes, I have a DSL too...
> 
> I mean, who's to say what everyone is after is what a DSL100 allows? AND that it is the same thing you're going for-- from a DSL100? I KNOW I expect MORE than that, because there are a hell of a lot more than 1 Marshall sound I go for, at different times-- and a DSL doesn't get them all done to my satisfaction. I would seriously be willing to bet that I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Some Marshall tones I use:
> 
> 
> Sometimes The Brown sound
> Sometimes AC/DC KARRANNGGGG
> Sometimes Classic Rock Super Lead
> Sometimes JCM800
> Plexi 45/100 Clean, to a bit of grunt, when you roll up the Volume knob of the guitar
> Sometimes a Hendrix, SRV, Trower,
> Sometimes Cameron High Gain Jose mod SLP, etc...
> Think about it-- Lots of guys, who play ALL kinds of styles of music use Marshalls (ALL kinds of circuit types of Marshalls), in ALL kinds of different settings.
> 
> The broad brush stroke comments, don't really help anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Zach



While this may or may not be true, how does filling your previous post with around 2 dozen pictures of you playing guitars help anyone? Just saying.


----------



## jcmjmp

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> While this may or may not be true, how does filling your previous post with around 2 dozen pictures of you playing guitars help anyone? Just saying.



That's what I was wondering too.


----------



## Moose Lewis

On my JCM 800 4104, I use an Ibanez TS9DX Turbo Tube Screamer (when and _if_ I need an OD). Most of the time, I just punch it a bit with an Xotic EP booster for solos.




But really... anything that isn't a pure POS is going to sound good in front of it - depending upon how you use it. You really have to get out and test drive 'em to find your bliss. Buying _recommended_ pedals to find 'your' sound can get expensive.

Much luck bro ~ Cheers!


----------



## johnfv

Moose Lewis said:


> ...But really... anything that isn't a pure POS is going to sound good in front of it - depending upon how you use it...


yup. That's why I was pointing out affordable options ($50 or less) that worked well for me. I love my "vintage" TC but the $25 Behringer booster works great...


----------



## zachman

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> While this may or may not be true, how does filling your previous post with around 2 dozen pictures of you playing guitars help anyone? Just saying.



It's a visual version of what this guy did here, by listing his TC equipment, and if you look closely enough, you'll not only see me playing guitars, but playing through my TC gear, and illustrating that I use several different amps to achieve "Core tones" that a DSL100 is just NOT capable of achieving.

Originally Posted by *Fogboundturtle* 

 
_*I mostly use TC Helicon products now : Nova Dynamics, Nova Drive and Nova Repeater. This is what works for me. It doesn't color the tone and I find it very transparent. My Marshall still sound like a Marshall and that what I want.*

_________________________________________

AND... It was my way of also verifying my agreement with him, my LOVE and appreciation for TC gear, that I have in fact been using it for a long time-- as well as verifying that I in fact use Boss pedals, among others too. They are tools. THAT is ALL they are. 

If I offended you, I assure you that was not my intention.

I am not just some collector, poser, or bedroom hobbyist-- not saying you or he are either-- but we know there are MANY of those types who often talk shit about gear with a Gear Snob attitude, and well-- often I find those types rather silly, because their opinion is based mostly in theory and supposition-- as opposed to REAL life experience with the gear they attempt to discuss with expert status. I find that posting pics, clips and videos to be a good way of tentatively preventing those types from incorrectly making assumptions about who they're talking to, and whether or not they are just talking the talk vs walking the walk.

Oh ya, there is no question about what I wrote as being true. 

_

_I utilize a lot of different gear to accomplish a bunch of different tones, which are NOT possible w/ just a DSL100. The point here is that you don't speak for me, and a WHOLE lot of others-- contrary to his belief/statement that MOST guys would agree with him._


_The broad brush stroke comments, don't really help anyone, BECAUSE he isn't the spokesman for everyone, __so you can feel free to drop the condescending attitude._
 
_ Hope that clears it up.

Peace 
_


----------



## zachman

johnfv said:


> yup. That's why I was pointing out affordable options ($50 or less) that worked well for me. I love my "vintage" TC but the $25 Behringer booster works great...



I agree 100%

ALL gear are mere tools to accomplish a job, and CLEARLY-- Not everyone is trying to do the same job, or get the same results.


----------



## Fogboundturtle

zachman said:


> It's a visual version of what this guy did here, by listing his TC equipment, and if you look closely enough, you'll not only see me playing guitars, but playing through my TC gear, and illustrating that I use several different amps to achieve "Core tones" that a DSL100 is just NOT capable of achieving.
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fogboundturtle*
> 
> 
> _*I mostly use TC Helicon products now : Nova Dynamics, Nova Drive and Nova Repeater. This is what works for me. It doesn't color the tone and I find it very transparent. My Marshall still sound like a Marshall and that what I want.*
> 
> _________________________________________
> 
> AND... It was my way of also verifying my agreement with you, my LOVE and appreciation for TC gear, that I have in fact been using it for a long time-- as well as verifying that I in fact use Boss pedals, among others too. They are tools. THAT is ALL they are.
> 
> If I offended you, I assure you that was not my intention.
> 
> I am not just some collector, poser, or bedroom hobbyist-- not saying you are either-- but we know there are MANY of those types who often talk shit about gear with a Gear Snob attitude, and well-- often I find those types rather silly, because their opinion is based mostly in theory and supposition-- as opposed to REAL life experience with the gear they attempt to discuss with expert status. I find that posting pics, clips and videos to be a good way of tentatively preventing those types from incorrectly making assumptions about who they're talking to, and whether or not they are just talking the talk vs walking the walk.
> 
> Oh ya, there is no question about what I wrote as being true.
> 
> _
> 
> _I utilize a lot of different gear to accomplish a bunch of different tones, which are NOT possible w/ just a DSL100. The point here is that you don't speak for me, and a WHOLE lot of others-- contrary to your belief/statement that MOST guys would agree with you._
> 
> 
> _The broad brush stroke comments, don't really help anyone, BECAUSE you aren't the spokesman for everyone, __so you can feel free to drop the condescending attitude._
> 
> _ Hope that clears it up.
> 
> Peace
> _



Condescending attitude coming from a guy who posted 20 gazillions picture of him playing ? Like you are better then the rest of us because you have x amount of gear ?

I don't like boss pedal, I don't want them on my board. That's my prerogative.


----------



## jcmjmp

Fogboundturtle said:


> I don't like boss pedal, I don't want them on my board. That's my prerogative.



Too bad that a label restricts your gear selection. Too many people listen with their eyes. 
Its funny how guitarists ask me how I get "great tone" after my shows and I show them no boutique gear at all although, I'd love to try Fulltone and Crowther pedals some day.


----------



## Fogboundturtle

jcmjmp said:


> Too bad that a label restricts your gear selection. Too many people listen with their eyes.
> Its funny how guitarists ask me how I get "great tone" after my shows and I show them no boutique gear at all although, I'd love to try Fulltone and Crowther pedals some day.



Tone is in the finger. no matter which pedal I play, I always sound like the same poor guitar player that I am.

I like my pedal to be True Bypass. I don't have a the proper setup to run certain pedal in parallel.


----------



## zachman

Fogboundturtle said:


> Condescending attitude coming from a guy who posted 20 gazillions picture of him playing ?



Yes... 

You want to have an honest conversation fine, yet you post that you prefer your DSL100 without pedals for the most part, and that you believe that most people would agree with you.




Fogboundturtle said:


> Like you are better then the rest of us because you have x amount of gear ?



No, not better because I have what I do. What are you 12? Grow up. Having the career I do and the gear I do only gives me a particular perspective, and experience with gear not so common among those (Like you) who make absurd blanket statements about gear, and their beliefs about others agreeing with you. You think most would agree that you sound better w/ a DSL100 without pedals-- maybe you're right... I don't know, perhaps your selection of pedals, and ability to program them, and/or route them with your DSL100 sucks-- so maybe most would agree you sound better without them. I don't know

Clips with and without??? It could sure verify your claims. We could poll the forum members.



Fogboundturtle said:


> I don't like boss pedal, I don't want them on my board. That's my prerogative.



Like I said, that's totally fair, but the way you came across seemed rather snobby, in my opinion-- listing your TC gear as though it makes "you" BETTER than anyone else-- particularly those with lessor gear (in your opinion). 

I'd love to hear what you do with your gear. Perhaps you'll have me retract my assertion. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## jcmjmp

Fogboundturtle said:


> Tone is in the finger. no matter which pedal I play, I always sound like the same poor guitar player that I am.
> 
> I like my pedal to be True Bypass. I don't have a the proper setup to run certain pedal in parallel.


Interesting


----------



## johnfv

Fogboundturtle said:


> ...I don't like boss pedal, I don't want them on my board. That's my prerogative.


----------



## zachman

Fogboundturtle said:


> Tone is in the finger.



That's wrong



Fogboundturtle said:


> no matter which pedal I play, I always sound like the same poor guitar player that I am.



You seem to be confusing tone with style and technique



Fogboundturtle said:


> I like my pedal to be True Bypass. I don't have a the proper setup to run certain pedal in parallel.



True Bypass... VERY misunderstood by many...

High impedance sources such as your guitar's output (assuming you have passive pickups) has very little current drive capability and it's signal is subject to a harsh environment once it leaves the guitar. You already know the adverse affect a long cable has on your tone. Same thing happens if you pass your signal through a bunch of effects pedals. Even if they have "true bypass" (an ugly, over-used term), each one will suck a little more of your signal along with the cables and connectors, mainly due to capacitive loading of your high impedance guitar signal. The end result is a muffled weak signal that lacks clarity. But once your high impedance guitar signal hits a properly designed buffer with a high input impedance, the buffer takes over, and uses its higher current capability (remember, its an active circuit that requires a power supply) to drive all subsequent stages, thus preserving your instrument's tone. This brings us to buffer quality. Buffers come in all types of designs, from discrete transistor, op-amp, to esoteric tube designs. All have their own unique sonic stamp.


----------



## Fogboundturtle

zachman said:


> I'd love to hear what you do with your gear. Perhaps you'll have me retract my assertion. Not holding my breath though.



I would love to show what I can do with my gear but then you would think I suck at playing guitar. You would be an 100% right : I am a very bad guitar player. So there is no way I can post a video and never win the argument since no matter which tone I play, you will slam my playing. 

I use my pedal with my Peavey Classic 30 combo amp. It easier to carry around then a Marshall Half stack when I practice with others. When I play the Marshall, I only have the noise gate/compressor pedal active. I like the Marshal DSL100 sound. I play with moderate gain and the DSL100 has plenty of it for my taste.

Call me snob for not liking Boss. I can live with it.


----------



## jcmjmp

zachman said:


> That's wrong
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be confusing tone with style and technique
> 
> 
> 
> True Bypass... VERY misunderstood by many...
> 
> High impedance sources such as your guitar's output (assuming you have passive pickups) has very little current drive capability and it's signal is subject to a harsh environment once it leaves the guitar. You already know the adverse affect a long cable has on your tone. Same thing happens if you pass your signal through a bunch of effects pedals. Even if they have "true bypass" (an ugly, over-used term), each one will suck a little more of your signal along with the cables and connectors, mainly due to capacitive loading of your high impedance guitar signal. The end result is a muffled weak signal that lacks clarity. But once your high impedance guitar signal hits a properly designed buffer with a high input impedance, the buffer takes over, and uses its higher current capability (remember, its an active circuit that requires a power supply) to drive all subsequent stages, thus preserving your instrument's tone. This brings us to buffer quality. Buffers come in all types of designs, from discrete transistor, op-amp, to esoteric tube designs. All have their own unique sonic stamp.



Couldn't agree more. Again.... some people listen with their eyes and what they read on the 'net.


----------



## zachman

Fogboundturtle said:


> I would love to show what I can do with my gear but then you would think I suck at playing guitar. You would be an 100% right : I am a very bad guitar player. So there is no way I can post a video and never win the argument since no matter which tone I play, you will slam my playing.
> 
> I use my pedal with my Peavey Classic 30 combo amp. It easier to carry around then a Marshall Half stack when I practice with others. When I play the Marshall, I only have the noise gate/compressor pedal active. I like the Marshal DSL100 sound. I play with moderate gain and the DSL100 has plenty of it for my taste.
> 
> Call me snob for not liking Boss. I can live with it.



I can separate a part played from the tone utilized on the part. Can't you? I mean that seems to be the basis for your whole argument.

I like to think I'm fair, but really... Here is some food for thought:

Discussing gear and tone is ONLY relevant if one can play, because the point of it all is making music.


----------



## Fogboundturtle

zachman said:


> I can separate a part played from the tone utilized on the part. Can't you?
> 
> I like to think I'm fair, but really... Here is some food for thought:
> 
> Discussing gear and tone is ONLY relevant if one can play, because the point of it all is making music.



I agree but in this type of argument, they are looking for a way to discredit me. I can play but not to the extend that some other player can. This is my problem with posting sound clip/video : One will always critic your technic/playing. It does take long for someone to come along and add that because of my skill level, I am unable to determine what a good tone sounds like.

I could play like Gary Moore ( God rest is soul) and it wouldn't be sufficient to win this argument that I have started.

Note : I am not way in hell capable of remotely play like him.

Let's put it to rest already. We agree to disagree.


----------



## zachman

jcmjmp said:


> Couldn't agree more. Again.... some people listen with their eyes and what they read on the 'net.



Oh ya... There are way more guys who talk the talk than are able to walk the walk... and they all seem to want to argue from a position of authority.


----------



## zachman

Fogboundturtle said:


> I agree but in this type of argument, they are looking for a way to discredit me. I can play but not to the extend that some other player can. This is my problem with posting sound clip/video : One will always critic your technic/playing. It does take long for someone to come along and add that because of my skill level, I am unable to determine what a good tone sounds like.
> 
> I could play like Gary Moore ( God rest is soul) and it wouldn't be sufficient to win this argument that I have started.
> 
> Note : I am not way in hell capable of remotely play like him.
> 
> Let's put it to rest already. We agree to disagree.



Look I've been playing as a professional guitarist for a long time, and have heard guys with great playing technique/skill, with lame tone--- and guys with poor technique with nice tone-- which is why I say "Tone" is not in the fingers. FYI, it starts and ends in the brain, and is affected by everything from the player playing his guitar, to his signal chain, and how it's all dialed in.


For the record, I'm not trying to win an argument. I am trying to give you some perspective that you don't have.

Playing, Engineering, Writing, Performing, and Producing are all separate arts in and of themselves. 

Just saying.....

If you want to disagree, that's cool-- it has no impact on what my experience has taught me. 

A word of advice, if I may-- you might want to consider opening your mind to consider the thoughts of those with more experience than you, so you can grow beyond where you are, instead of coming across like a gear snob-- which is SILLY if you can't play well, since the point of gear is to make music. I think you'll find that you'll encounter WAY less hostility like that from those who you say would discredit you.

You should put your ego aside, because there will ALWAYS be guys who are better. Learn from them instead of fucking with them and you'll be better off. Just because someone has an Enzo Ferrari, doesn't mean they can drive it like Schumacher, so when you go off on a tangent ripping into guys about Boss pedals while listing your TC gear you need to realize having gear doesn't make you Cool.... Being able to utilize it "well" does, because not everyone can. THAT is why guitar is cool-- because it's hard.

My $.02


----------



## All4Tone

zachman said:


> .....you might want to consider opening your mind to consider the thoughts of those with more experience than you, so you can grow beyond where you are.




Probably the best advice anyone has ever given on any forum. This is something we can all remind ourselves to consider from time to time. 

One thing experience teaches us is that this single piece of advice is key to many aspects of life in general.


----------



## Rockerduck

From a long time player here. I've used Boss pedals, Keeley modded, digitech (hardwire too),Zendrives,DOD,Visual Sound, etc. and I have always gone back to the tubescreamer and OCD v4. Those seem to be the best to me. The OCD has the best boost and gain adjustment. It also is extremely flat eq'ed from the factory so it does effect your tone at all.


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

zachman said:


> Look I've been playing as a professional guitarist for a long time, and have heard guys with great playing technique/skill, with lame tone--- and guys with poor technique with nice tone-- which is why I say "Tone" is not in the fingers. FYI, it starts and ends in the brain, and is affected by everything from the player playing his guitar, to his signal chain, and how it's all dialed in.
> 
> 
> For the record, I'm not trying to win an argument. I am trying to give you some perspective that you don't have.
> 
> Playing, Engineering, Writing, Performing, and Producing are all separate arts in and of themselves.
> 
> Just saying.....
> 
> If you want to disagree, that's cool-- it has no impact on what my experience has taught me.
> 
> A word of advice, if I may-- you might want to consider opening your mind to consider the thoughts of those with more experience than you, so you can grow beyond where you are, instead of coming across like a gear snob-- which is SILLY if you can't play well, since the point of gear is to make music. I think you'll find that you'll encounter WAY less hostility like that from those who you say would discredit you.
> 
> You should put your ego aside, because there will ALWAYS be guys who are better. Learn from them instead of fucking with them and you'll be better off. Just because someone has an Enzo Ferrari, doesn't mean they can drive it like Schumacher, so when you go off on a tangent ripping into guys about Boss pedals while listing your TC gear you need to realize having gear doesn't make you Cool.... Being able to utilize it "well" does, because not everyone can. THAT is why guitar is cool-- because it's hard.
> 
> My $.02



Well well you live and learn, I had you down as a bit of a knob ( pecker head in you vanacular) but you seem to be a straight up guy who doesn't get all bent out of shape by a little grunt like myself who didn't like your initial tone,so apologies if I came off as a tool, and have a nice day.

peace.


----------



## zachman

All4Tone said:


> Probably the best advice anyone has ever given on any forum. This is something we can all remind ourselves to consider from time to time.
> 
> One thing experience teaches us is that this single piece of advice is key to many aspects of life in general.



Thanks....

I have been so fortunate to have had fantastic guys take the time to show me this and that... 












and it is the reason I am where I am, and I am not looking for fights with guys-- I want to be able to pay forward the experience and expertise that was passed to me, by guys better than I'll likely ever be. 

We are ALL into the same things-- making music with our guitars (Not talking about collectors, rather players), so we should not be arguing with and trolling each other, we should be supportive and encouraging each other. That's my take on it anyway.


----------



## zachman

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> Well well you live and learn, I had you down as a bit of a knob ( pecker head in you vanacular) but you seem to be a straight up guy who doesn't get all bent out of shape by a little grunt like myself who didn't like your initial tone,so apologies if I came off as a tool, and have a nice day.
> 
> peace.



Thank you... MOST appreciated. We're cool.

I literally had surgery 3/23 (Abdominal hernia), so I may not have been as articulate or come across as intended... been taking pain meds, and I'm still definitely feeling the after affects of having been sliced open and stitched back up (NOT fun stuff).


----------



## JayCM800

Well, i don't like dessert...

Just kidding...

For me "the best overdrive pedal to compliment a Marshall" is an EQ pedal (i have an MXR 10 band). I don't use anymore, i go straight into amp. I sometimes use it to run two amps at the same time, though.


----------



## Tele52

The best OD pedal for my 1974x, is a treble booster, a Keeley Java Boost. The 1974x breaks up pretty quickly to begin with. I found the OD were a little too much, the Java just kicks in like a turbocharger. Try a Treble booster!


----------



## Gtarzan81

Theres no 1 answer to this. Theres 50 different pedals out that could work. 

That being said, I like my cheap tubescreamer.


----------



## bulldozer1984

JayCM800 said:


> Well, i don't like dessert...
> 
> Just kidding...
> 
> For me "the best overdrive pedal to compliment a Marshall" is an EQ pedal (i have an MXR 10 band). I don't use anymore, i go straight into amp. I sometimes use it to run two amps at the same time, though.



Well you have KK's MXR EQ curve built in to your amp !!


----------



## JayCM800

bulldozer1984 said:


> Well you have KK's MXR EQ curve built in to your amp !!


  Well, it can be "bypassed" with a button, anyways...


----------



## iBrows

I love running my 2203 like this: 
Preamp on the amp at about 5 for slight crunch, and hitting the front end with a Carl Martin Plexitone. Channel one on this pedal takes you into Back in Black territory, while channel two will send the 2203 into "cali modded" saturated 80's heaven.

Fuck, I love this amp -> pedal combination. Nothing in the world beats a boosted/hotrodded Marshall.


----------



## Troy T. Blues

Any tubescreamer type will work well. 

I'm currently using a Lovepedal Eternity (not the hand wired one) or an original Marshall Guv'nor.


----------



## acidvoodoo

Keeley SD-1 sounds great in front of my TSL60 and HT-5!


----------



## Lampens

I'm using a maxon od808 in front of my slx. I have it on all the time. balance all the way up, overdrive all the way down. I makes the amp cut through even more, and gives it a slightly warmer bit more boosted sound. Without it I find my amp to sound a bit bland. But that's maybe because I'm so used to it with it on.
One thing though. The od808 is noisy as fuck. Even with the volume on the guitar down you can still hear it's on. Blowing up a fucking storm.
Been thinking of getting a bad monkey just for the hell of it. They are cheap and a lot of people seem to like em. Don't know if those are quieter.


----------



## truckdub

There is no "right" here. All the pedals suggested here will work and sound good if the person using then thinks it sounds good. That what's important. I have been using a Vox Ice9 overdrive set to modern voicing. Then the happy accident happend. I bought one of those MXR Classic Overdrive pedals that GC has for around $40 bucks. Was looking for a Screamer type pedal and the price was right. My chain is wah>MXROD>Ice9>M13>DSL50 set on totally clean. I had the MXR on and didn't realize it. And there it was! I have the MXR set as a clean boost going into the Ice9. I think I have found my "heavy" humbucker sound. 

For single coils I really like the Visual Sound Open Road OD.


----------



## safc78

Again, thanks for all the info so far..... i've tried a new stock SD-1 with the JCM 800 and Haze 15 and thought it was ok but far preferred my ts-808 reissue tbh.

Has anyone had a bash of a Suhr Shiba Drive?


----------



## safc78

Forgot to add..... the SD-1 made my Orange OR50H sound the best it ever has...... and it normally doesn't agree with pedals of any kind.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

safc78 said:


> Forgot to add..... the SD-1 made my Orange OR50H sound the best it ever has...... and it normally doesn't agree with pedals of any kind.



Send your SD1 for a tune up to the fallowing .........

Onfloor Audio


You'll love it even more ! Ha !


----------



## JCM900MkIII

Barber Direct Drive or Visual Sound Route 808 w/Bass Boost


----------



## plucknauth57

A lot of pedals don't convey bottom end accurately so be careful. Actually, a Bad Monkey does great things for a Marshall. They sound like a continuation of the amp but all of this depends on the type of music you're doing. Based of of your amp selections, it would seem as if you dig that big,creamy Marshall overdrive/distortion. A Big Muff can also sound great as well. I hope this helps! Good luck in your search!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

here is a few that would work well infront of a Marshall ! enjoy !


----------



## craigny

I have the SD-1 which i really like in front of my 900..im thinking of sending it to Keeley.


----------



## nasticanasta

ugh those tubescreamers are too thin...the guv'ner is too fizzy...I'm using a Klon clone that is so damned close to the Klon it's scary.


----------



## zachman

nasticanasta said:


> ugh those tubescreamers are too thin...the guv'ner is too fizzy...



Yet, so MANY have used them and gotten FANTASTIC results over the decades. 




nasticanasta said:


> I'm using a Klon clone that is so damned close to the Klon it's scary.



Enjoy


----------



## John 14:6

Stick a Maxon OD808 in front of any Marshall and you are done. The pedal cannot be beat for boosting a Marshall. A DOD 250 overdrive is a great choice also if you are using a Strat, but not so much for humbuckers. The Maxon OD808 works perfectly for any guitar through a Marshall.


----------



## John 14:6

nasticanasta said:


> ugh those tubescreamers are too thin...the guv'ner is too fizzy...I'm using a Klon clone that is so damned close to the Klon it's scary.


My Maxon OD808 is the fattest and creamiest sounding overdrive pedal I have ever owned. It is the ultimate Tubescreamer in my opinion and it is not thin sounding in the slightest. They are $150.00 new and much cheaper used.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd9933sC0_4"]Maxon OD808 Overdrive - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iqymUQgnZw"]Maxon OD-808 Overdrive Pedal - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnC5Kh2yHWE"]Tone Talk 1 - Maxon OD808 vs. Ibanez TS808 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RG31

I just bought a TS-9 DX, sounds really nice through my JCM 2000.


----------



## Static

Don't laugh...Marshall Guvnor, the little diddy one it rocks when you turn up....


----------



## nasticanasta

Static said:


> Don't laugh...Marshall Guvnor, the little diddy one it rocks when you turn up....


tried one...just didn't fit my rig. I couldn't honestly call something crap if I never tried it out or owned one. I tried the tubescreamer, I tried the gov'nr lol I told my band member to try one, he hated it so did I although he was using a Hughes & Kettner tube head...after trying out so damned many ( tried that full bore MXR, absolute crap ultra fizzy) he ended up getting a Tone Bone. He did like Alter Ego Damnation..I did too, but I long for that natural gain...again this hand made Klon Klone is very very nice..sounds like an overdriven amp excellent clipping!


----------



## chuckelator

I like my Earthquaker Devices Talons....sounds GREAT in front of any amp I've thrown it in front of.


----------



## Antony75

Never understand some of the opinions on here. I've tried a few pedals in front of my amp, SD-1, modded SD-1, Bad Monkey, Tubescreamer, plus a couple of others, and all had their uses for particular tones that I was chasing at the time. I settled on the Tubescreamer in the end, as it covers a number of options, but would I describe the others as crap? No. They all have their uses, just depends what you're trying to catch at the time. 

I'm sure some people just leave their amp as it is, plug in an OD and expect an instant miracle. Not going to happen. Sure, it may improve it somewhat, straight away in some cases, but I find that you need to mess around with the amp EQ, other pedals in the chain and so on, before your chosen option really starts to shine.

Horses for courses my friends.


----------



## Marshallmaniac

SD-1 and DS-1, unless you play one of those new Marshalls from the last 30 years


----------



## Marshallmaniac

Well said Ant, people do expect miracles these days from electronics. There's only so many ways you can distort a signal and none of them are miraculous. There will always be dead notes, woofy notes, you name it with whatever pedal you use because there's only one EQ band that can be processed. I like how Boss' new distortion is different in this way but I still don't think it's miraculous.


----------



## Steve Naples

Original OD-1 pedal. I don't like the Boss pedals usually, but this just works well for 80's rock.


----------



## Marshallmaniac

I agree, although did sell my original black label OD-1 for a new SD-1 after much A/Bing. They're pretty well identical and certainly can't tell any difference in a band setting. The OD-1 was slightly too bright for my liking with the plexi, they sure are great though and so much legacy behind them! IMO, It's pretty well never been beat


----------



## jericbrazier

craigny said:


> I have the SD-1 which i really like in front of my 900..im thinking of sending it to Keeley.


I use the oxblood with drive set to 0, tone and level at 1/2. Seems to really make the tone blossom. I run that into a ts808, if I want to get crazy. I know this is a little off topic. I recently got a Bogner Ecstasy Red, and when use that with crunch channel, just at the edge of breakup, suffice it to say that's become my main gain tone. That Oxblood as clean boost really makes the amp shine. It's on all the time.


----------



## Metroman

My favorite Medium Gain Drive pedal is the Roger Mayer 4644 Drive. It just came out this year. I'm getting ready to order another 1 next week.

Best rive Ive ever heard. Very simple to use.

The Drive also has 2 x Buffered Outs, x 1 Hardwired/True Bypass, and can drive 2 amps.


----------



## BanditPanda

Wampler Tumnus.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

The thing is the op's question is kind of like asking 100 men who is the hottest woman in the world . You are pretty much going to get 100 different answers .


----------



## wakjob

BanditPanda said:


> Wampler Tumnus.



Do you own, or have you tried it? I'm curious about that one.


----------



## dslman

I've had many SD-1s over the years, its a good pedal in stock form, and lots better with some simple mods.
Right now Im still having fun with the MXR M77, its got some omph, and sings in 3D.
I always choose a pedal on how it sounds, not by its name. Im actually considering the Boss RV-6.
The only exception is Behringer pedals due to their plastic boxes and cheap jacks, but they have their place for a young guitarist just trying new sounds.


----------



## solarburn

OFA Tube Booster. Only if you can wring the neck.


I keed! The pedal is solid though. I'm still finding settings other than the in your face sorry my 10 inches smacked you in the face when I turned around you fucking midget guitarist. MEAT! It's what's for dinner.


----------



## matttornado

BOSS SD-1 stock


----------



## matttornado

zachman said:


> Hmmm.... Interesting rule.
> 
> IF you want to be, or act like a tone snob, perhaps you might reconsider your approach, and use the stuff that sets bold new standards???
> 
> Just a thought...



I know! LOL BOSS makes some of the best sounding / affordable pedals ever made. That's why Pros use them. I wonder if some of these tone snobs even know how to play.....


----------



## matttornado

Just make sure you try the pedals LIVE, at a gig, not in your bedroom or low volume levels. That is the true test because a pedal might sound totally awesome at home & then when you go to use it live, it doesn't work for you. My Rats are like that. They sound a little rough / harsh by themselves but they sure do cut well & sound good live on stage.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

matttornado said:


> Just make sure you try the pedals LIVE, at a gig, not in your bedroom or low volume levels. That is the true test because a pedal might sound totally awesome at home & then when you go to use it live, it doesn't work for you. My Rats are like that. They sound a little rough / harsh by themselves but they sure do cut well & sound good live on stage.


This is exactly why some people try a 'proper' Marshall and complain there's too much high end for example ( which I've never really understood as you can back it off anyway ) . It only all makes sense when you want to be heard clearly when playing with the rest of the band .


----------



## BanditPanda

wakjob said:


> Do you own, or have you tried it? I'm curious about that one.



Yes I own it. Is the best O/D I had ever heard ( based on You Tuve listenings). Have not been disappointed and Wampler is a very good make
BP


----------



## Bsthetech

Lots of replys for the SD-1 so I decided to keep my eye's open for one. Local music shop had the Wazacraft version on sale today for $89 CAD so I picked one up. If any Canucks want one I'd suggest checking out your local Tom Lee.


----------



## charveldan




----------



## dslman

charveldan said:


>





charveldan said:


>


Now thats a nice looking pedal.


----------



## tman

I like my MXR MICRO AMP OR A MARSHALL BB2 PEDAL(BOOST MODE)


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

LOL !!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

solarburnDSL50 said:


> OFA Tube Booster. Only if you can wring the neck.
> 
> 
> I keed! The pedal is solid though. I'm still finding settings other than the in your face sorry my 10 inches smacked you in the face when I turned around you fucking midget guitarist. MEAT! It's what's for dinner.


----------



## David P. Makowski

Well, believe it or not the Boss SD-1 Super Overdrive is a really great choice. They seem to be perfect for driving the front end of my Marshalls to increase sustain. That's my only complaint about older Marshalls. They sound awesome but for lead work or solos you really have to fight for that sustain. I did that for many years with my Les Paul Custom and somehow I made it work. Now after reading so many articles in Guitar Mags it seems just about every Marshall Gibson player uses the Boss SD-1 Super Overdrive. John 5, Zakk Wylde, Vivian Campbell, Doug Aldrich, and many more. Here's the best part. A brand new Boss SD-1 Super Overdrive only costs $49.99. I have bought used ones for $29.99 or so. You can find them in virtually every music store which is great because if you need one in a hurry the nearest music store will have at least one in stock.


----------



## grainman

i dont wanna shock the audience again but seriously boss really suck...if you like em ask your ears a major tune up...or do this test ..plug a cheap soul food and compare it to your super od..it wont cost much and it will show you the path...after buy a decent klon clone ( the sf is a cheap version) or any germanium based boost...youll discover your amp again promise..(soul food is NOT germanium based btw ..its a good starter)


----------



## Bruno60

What do you think of the MXR m77 or the od Zakk Wylde as a boost pedal for clean and lead/rythm channels ?


----------



## grainman

Bruno60 said:


> What do you think of the MXR m77 or the od Zakk Wylde as a boost pedal for clean and lead/rythm channels ?


the custom badass is a good choice if you dont mind a bit of color in your tone.. the 100hz dial is a cool feature for more bass with a marshall at low volume...imho


----------



## Thomas Steven

a friend of mine just made me a cool big muff clone you like it or you dont but its very touch sensitive which is not very common with big muffs. and i totally agree with graineman on boss stuff they use to be good but these days ouch


----------



## tallcoolone

grainman said:


> i dont wanna shock the audience again but seriously boss really suck...if you like em ask your ears a major tune up...or do this test ..plug a cheap soul food and compare it to your super od..it wont cost much and it will show you the path...after buy a decent klon clone ( the sf is a cheap version) or any germanium based boost...youll discover your amp again promise..(soul food is NOT germanium based btw ..its a good starter)



If you can’t make an SD-1 into a Marshall sound fantastic your ears aren’t ‘tuned’—you need to shop less and practice more.


----------



## JTM1963

My favourite OD into an overdriven Marshall is the MXR Distortion+. Volume dimed and distortion at 10 o'clock. Sweetness!
Doesn't change the tone or turn it to mush. Sustain for weeks. And inexpensive.


----------



## 67Mopar

Depends on what Marshall amp you're using. If I had to choose one, it would be the Ibanez TS8O8. If you're talking plexi... TS8O8 + EP3 Echoplex. MXR Distortion + for heavier clipping. TS8O8 + KLON stacked sounds very good into a plexi.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Just about ANY 800 loves the SD1 upfront .... just my 2c eh !
In the 90's back in my live playing days i ran a 2210 with a stock SD1 and it was pretty killer !


----------



## SkyMonkey

Has anyone tried the Source Audio L.A. Lady. I had one for a short while with a DSL401. I really loved it but sent it back to afford an amp upgrade to the 40CR. Using the Source Audio software you can program the pedal to be any one of 50 different simulated overdrives, fuzzes and bass distortions, with your favourite 6 available from the pedal itself once programed. If I can ever afford to change from a BOSS GT-100 to a stomp box pedalboard, this would be the first I'd buy back. From the website:

0 Tube Drive - Marshall amp-style overdrive
1 Smooth Tube - Mesa boogie pre amp distortion 
2 Power Stage - Fulltone Distortion Pro
3 Crunch Tube - Our own distortion, not based on any particular sound. It’s a more aggressive tube distortion.
4 TS9000 - Ibanez Tube Screamer
5 Big Pi - EHX Big Muff Pi
6 El Raton - ProCo Rat
7 Fuzz Façade - Dallas Arbiter Fuzz Face
8 Bender - Tone Bender mk II
9 Metal - EHX Metal Muff
10 Octave Fuzz - Octavia
11 Gated Fuzz - inspired by the Woolly Mammoth, but not very close at all. (rsmith601's words, not mine)
12 Bass Tube Drive
13 Bass Smooth Tube
14 Bass Power Stage
15 Bass Crunch Tube
16 Bass TS9000
17 Bass Big Pi
18 Bass El Raton
19 Bass Fuzz Façade
20 Bass Bender
21 Bass Metal
22 Bass Octave Fuzz
23 Bass Gated Fuzz
24 Gated Fuzz II - original
25 Gated Fuzz III - original
26 TS 9001 - Ibanez TS 808?
27 Maestro FZ-1A - Maestro FZ-1A
28 Bigger Pi - Skreddy Mayonnaise
29 Foldover - original
30 OhSeeDee - Fulltone OCD
31 Fuzz Face II
32 DS-1 - Boss DS-1
33 Rat II
34 Bender II
35 Metal II
36 Octave II
37 Smoked Glass C4L - Darkglass B3K 
38 38 Special - original
39 Smooth Tube II
40 Power Stage II
41 Crunch Tube II
42 Grated Bass - original
43 Clean
44 Smoked Glass D5M – Darkglass B3K 
45 The Klone - Klon Centaur
46 Pepperface Fuzz - Analogman Peppermint Fuzz
47 Vari-Screamer - Nobels ODR-1 Natural Drive
48 Foldover II - Original
49 Germanium Muffin - Germanium EHX Big Muff


----------



## 67Mopar

Don't forget the Elektron Analog Drive. It has the best MIAB sound I've ever heard. If that's what you're going for?


----------



## OctaveFuzzDude

SoloDallas Storm! The secret to AC/DC! \m/


----------



## Australian

OctaveFuzzDude said:


> SoloDallas Storm! The secret to AC/DC! \m/





How much does Angus get as a percentage of pedals sold?


----------



## OctaveFuzzDude

Not enough, I bet


----------



## SlyStrat

Ive tried them ALL and the Barber Direct Drive Compact is the best. Really.


----------



## GuitarIV

Boss SD-1 for humbucker guitars, TS-9 type for singlecoils. If I had to choose only one to use for the rest of my life, hands down the SD-1. The kerrang that you get from that simple and cheap pedal yet has to be matched by any other OD I tried. No matter if "boutique" or not.


----------



## Ian Alderman

For me personally, after using a TS9, a Wampler Tumnus Deluxe, a Black Arts Toneworks Witch Burner, an Emerson Paramount... I have to say that the Tone Freak Naked Overdrive compliments my Marshall the best. I'm surprised that a pedal that was specifically designed to push a Marshall hasn't made the list yet. If you can find one, definitely give the Naked Overdrive a shot!


----------



## Point 2 Point

Ian Alderman said:


> For me personally, after using a TS9, a Wampler Tumnus Deluxe, a Black Arts Toneworks Witch Burner, an Emerson Paramount... I have to say that the Tone Freak Naked Overdrive compliments my Marshall the best. I'm surprised that a pedal that was specifically designed to push a Marshall hasn't made the list yet. If you can find one, definitely give the Naked Overdrive a shot!


What he said ^^^^


----------



## Edgar Frog




----------

